# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Η καταγγελία στον Συνήγορο του Καταναλωτή κατά του Multirama και της CPI

## staaronis3

*Η καταγγελία στον Συνήγορο του Καταναλωτή κατά του Multirama και της CPI*

http://blog.staaronis3.net/2010/10/1...-multirama-cpi

Η καταγγελία μου στον Συνήγορο του Καταναλωτή κατά του Multirama και της CPI
Για ευνόητους λόγους έχω αφαιρέσει τηλέφωνα, email και διευθύνσεις από  τα στοιχεία μου (τα υπόλοιπα ούτως ή άλλως υπάρχουν δημοσιευμένα στο  διαδίκτυο), και επισυνάπτω μόνο το deltio.pdf
https://pithos.grnet.gr/pithos/rest/...les/deltio.pdf


> *ΑΤΟΜΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΛΟΝΤΟΣ*
> Ονοματεπώνυμο: Σταμάτιος Α...
> Όνομα Πατρός: Ιωάννης
> Προσωρινή Διεύθυνση Κατοικίας (λόγω σπουδών): …
> Μόνιμη Διεύθυνση Κατοικίας: …
> Τηλέφωνα επικοινωνίας: …
> Ηλεκτρονικό Ταχυδρομείο:…
> _Επισυνάπτετε αντίγραφο Αστυνομικής Ταυτότητας_
> *ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΤΑΓΓΕΛΛΟΜΕΝΗΣ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΗΣ
> ...

----------


## staaronis3

> *Αίτημα προς το συνήγορο του καταναλωτή*
> Εγώ από την πλευρά μου πλέον, δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο με καλύπτει ο νόμος, αλλά θα απαιτούσα από το Multirama την αντικατάσταση του υπολογιστή με άλλον, δικής μου επιλογής, δηλαδή ακόμη και άλλης εταιρείας ,εάν αυτό είναι δυνατόν και νόμιμο διαφορετικά με ισάξιο μοντέλο του συγκεκριμένου της Dell, και σας παρακαλώ να μεσολαβήσετε γι αυτό, αφού μόνος μου δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι.



Επειδή δεν το έπερνε, το έσπασα σε 2 τμήματα  :Wink:

----------


## button

ε και εσύ εκεί που έμπλεξες .... εγώ πριν 2 χρόνια είχα τραβήξει άγριο θέμα με ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟ  1 χρόνο 9 φορές servise nokia 3250 που το πρόβλημά ήταν πλακέτα αλλά  το service είναι γα πανηγύρια  ασχετηλα απίστευτα μεγάλη

----------


## staaronis3

Ελπίζω να ξέρεις ότι με κάνεις να νοιώθω πολύ χαρούμενος τώρα που μου θύμισες ότι υπάρχουν και πολύ χειρότερα!

----------


## dalai

γι'αυτο περνουμε μια 12βολτη πηγη  με 2 καλωδιακια και περναμε βολτες πανω απο τη μητρικη . Μετα κλεινουμε και παλι το PC και το επιστρεφουμε στην εγγυηση. Αμα μπορεσουν να το "κολλησουν με τσιχλα" και παλι σφυρα μου.

----------


## staaronis3

δεν θέλω να κάνω πυροτεχνήματα, θέλω απλά να κάνω τη δουλεια μου. γίνετε;

εκτώς αυτού ο μόνος που κάνει τέτοια πειράματα είναι ο sakis, του οποίου μια απάντηση θα την ήθελα εδώ, να δω και τη γνώμη του.

----------


## dovegroup

Σωστός, διότι μας περνούν για ινδιάνους...

Να δώ θα ξαναμπείς στην παρέα της τεχνολογίας & των φανταστικών KaGuru?

Η Dell πάντως έρχετε στον χώρο σου και σου επισκευάζει το Laptop οτι πρόβλημα και να έχει, 
αν δεν μείνεις ικανοποιημένος κατα την διάρκεια της επίσκεψης μπορείς να αρνηθείς την ορθότητα των πράξεων αποκατάστασης, 
αφού βλέπεις τον τεχνικό με τα ίδια σου τα μάτια να κάνει το Laptop "φύλλο και φτερό".
Προσωπικά εχω δεί τεχνικό τους να κάνει service "on site" και δεν το περίμενα, 
θεωρούσα πως για την ελληνική πραγματικότητα αυτό είναι μάλλον ανέκδοτο.
Ούτε γρατζουνιές ούτε ατασθαλίες κατά την διάρκεια της επισκευής.

Ετσι για να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομα τους.

----------


## Xarry

Χωρις να αμφιβαλλω για τα λεγομενα σου 700c-900c ο επεξεργαστης;; Μου φανταζει αδιανοητο.

----------


## swl

Φιλε μου δυστυχως εμπλεξες ασχημα και μαλιστα με ανθρωπους που δυσφημιζουν τον χωρο.
Δεν καταλαβαινω ομως καποια πραγματα.
Πρωτον: Η Dell εχει on site service που σημαινει οτι δεν το πας στο multirama για επισκευη αλλα ερχονται αυτοι να το επισκευασουν στο χωρο σου.
Δευτερον εφοσον το μηχανημα ειναι σε εγγυηση, μην περιμενεις να παρεις χαλασμενα ανταλλακτικα στο χερι, ολα ειναι για επιστροφη στην μαμα εταιρια.
Καλη τυχη παντως, ευχομαι να ξεμπερδευεις γρηγορα.

----------


## navar

προσπάθησε να επικοινωνήσεις κατευθείαν με την DELL  ελλάδος !
εκεί πεστους πόσο δυσφημίζονται απο την όλη υπόθεση , και δήλωσε με τρόπο και πονηρούλικα οτι είσαι έτοιμος να το "τρέξεις το θέμα " αν δεν γίνει η δουλειά σου !
να είσαι πολύ ευγενικός  αλλα παράλληλα και καυστικός.
και να δείξεις πως έχεις τεχνικές γνώσεις και δεν πέφτεις θύμα !

και θα συμφωνήσω με τον προλαλήσαντα με την λίγο μεγαλύτερη τάση , αλλα δεν στο προτείνω στο laptop , εκτός και αν μπορείς να το ανοίξεις χωρίς να φανεί και προσπαθήσεις να κάψεις κανένα south/north chipset !

----------


## staaronis3

@Xarry 70oC εννοούσα, δεν αντέγραψε τη μορφοποίηση.

Επίσης λέω και ξαναλέω, πως ανεξάρτητα απο εγγυήσεις που δίνουν οι εταιρίες υπεύθυνος σύμφωνα με τον Ν3043/2002 για κάθε πραγματικό ελάτωμα είναι ο πωλητής και όχι η DELL και η κάθε DELL. Τα χτυπήματα τα προκάλεσε απ ότι λένε το ονομαζόμενο ως επίσημο service της DELL. Αν το είχα πάει εγώ απ ευθείας σε αυτούς (ή είχαν έρθει να το πάρουν) τι θα γινόταν;

----------


## chip

όταν κάτι είναι σε εγγύηση οπότε δεν πληρώνεις ανταλακτικό το παλαιό εξάρτημα το κρατάει η εταιρεία δεν σου το δίνει.
Η Dell έχει εξαιρετικό Service αλλά το On-site δεν ισχύει σε όλα τα Μοντέλα οπότε όταν αγοράζεις (ανεξάρτητα αν είναι dell ή όχι) πρέπει να ελέγχεις τι εγγύηση σου παρέχει. (προσωπικά είμαι fan της Dell αλλά πρέπει κανείς να παρεις με on-site εγγύηση οπότε πράγματι έρχεται ο τεχνικός στο χώρο σου). 
Πάντως πάντα μπορει να τύχει να μη γίνει σωστό Service και να πρέπει να επιστρέψει... Το laptop συγγενικού προσώπου (οχι dell) πήγε 3 φορές στο service για να εντοπιστεί η βλάβη γιατί πραγματικά δεν την εμφάνιζε συνέχεια...

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Είναι πάντως... σπάσιμο να αγοράσεις ένα καινούργιο ηλεκτρονικό ότι και να είναι αυτό και να τρέχεις στο service, όπου δεν ξέρεις τι του κάνουν, πως θα το κάνουν κλπ. και το χειρότερο να στο επιστρέφουν με γρατζουνιές και κασταβιδιές... Είναι αυτό που λέμε έπεσες στην περίπτωση αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε... συμβαίνει! Πρόσφατα έτρεχα στην αντιπροσωπεία ενός ράδιο/CD αυτοκινήτου επειδή ο εγκαταστάτης αποφάνθηκε πως είναι προβληματικό... Άντε πήγαινελα και το κρατήσαν 15 ημέρες αφού είχε παρέλθει το 10ήμερο αντικατάστασης (DOA: Dead On Arrival) για να μου πούνε πως δουλεύει κανονικά και να μου επιδείξουν μπροστά στα μάτια μου την καλή του λειτουργία! Και αν πάει το μυαλό σας ότι το πήγα σε καμία 'τρύπα' να γλιτώσω κανένα cent κάνετε λάθος: το πήγα σε μεγάλο πολυκατάστημα για εγγυημένη (!) εγκατάσταση. Ο πιτσιρικάς εγκαταστάτης εκεί στο ημιυπόγειο πέρα της συγκέριμενης διάγνωσης, αμίλητος και μάλλον αδιάφορος με την έννοια ότι απέπνεε ότι το κάνει αγγαρεία δυστυχώς είναι η βιτρίνα του καταστήματος στον πελάτη σε ότι αφορά τις συγκεκριμένες εγκαταστάσεις...! Ας τον χαίρονται, εγώ δεν ξαναπατάω εκεί!

Χαιρετώ

----------


## jimk

το laptop σου δεν πρεπει να πηγε στν dell το ανοιξαν στα mulitrama!επρεπε απο την αρχη να πηγενες στην dell!κριμα παντως!

----------


## cloud_constructor

Να στειλεις email στην παγκοσμια dell και να πεις τα παντα.. το πολυ πολυ η εταιρεια - αντιπροσωπια να χασει την αντιιπροσωπια...Ετσι ειχε γινει παλια με ενα πολυκαναλο που ειχα παρει και δε μου το φτιαχνανε γιατι ηθελε μια διαδικασια με  zip drive , και μου ελεγαν να αγορασω ολοκληρωμενα με νεο bios για να δουλεψει μια καρτα δυκτιου , και μου ζηταγανε και ποσα λεφτα , ενω στο παγκοσμιο site της εταιρειας ελεγε οτι ειναι δωρεαν , το εστειλα να ρωτισω αν υσχιει παντου αυτο το δωρεαν  κ με το μου ειπαν ναι παντου εστειλα σεντονι με τα παντα και την επομενη μερα μας πηρανε απο την ελληνικη εταιρεια να μας κανουν παραπονα γιατι τους ξεχεσανε απο αμερικη..

ως δια μαγειας 2 μερες μετα το πολυκαναλο δουλευε και χωρις να πληρωσουμε...

για τσεκαρε το

----------


## button

εγώ πλέον αποφεύγω τα service  οτι μπορώ να κάνω μόνος

----------


## johnkou

Παιδια θα ηθελα να αναφερω την αψογη συμπεριφορα που ειχα απο την dell με λιγη ταλαιπωρια βεβαια:αγορασα ενα studio 1535  μετα απο μηνες   εσβησε οτανπατουσες να αναψει ακουγονταν ενα κλακ και σβηνε.Περνω τηλ την εξυπηρετηση πελατων αναφερω το προβλημα μουλενε μαλλον μητρικη αυριο το πρωι θα την εχεις και θαρθεις τεχνικος στο χωρο σου ετσι και εγινε,ερχεται ο τεχνικος μπαινει η μητρικη μια απο τα ιδια.Τηλεφωνο απο τον τεχνικο θα στειλουμε αλλη μητρικη αυριο,ερχεται η μητρικη αλλα τεχνικος δεν ηρθε δεν του ειχε εντολη ελεγε,μετα απο 2μερες τεχνικος απο πατρα που συνεργαζοταν με τη cpi μπαινει η μητρικη τιποτα παλι,ελεγαν θα ρθει σκληρος αυριο μια απο τα ιδια παλι ουτε ξεκινουσε,μετα απο πολλες προσπαθειες βρισκει το οτι δεν ξεκιναει απο το dvd.Ξανα ο τεχνικος απο πατρα ερχεται μπαινει πανω ενταξει λεω συμβαινουν αυτα.Μετα απο καποια ωρα ο υπολογιστης κολουσε εβγαζε μπλε οθονη,ξανα τηλ το πρωι οπου απαιτησα αντικατασταση με καινουργιο οπου αλλαχτηκε με 1555 και ο πρωτος που ηρθε ειχε σπασμενη την οθονη και μετα εστειλαν και δευτερο.Αναφερω ολα αυτα οτι δεν ασχοληθηκα με το μαγαζι που αγοραστηκε αλλα κατευθειαν με την κατασκευαστρια εταιρεια,μετα απο 1χρονο παλι dell αγορασα.

----------


## navar

Γιάννη πάνω κάτω το ίδιο προτείναμε όλοι !
το σωστό ακόμα και τώρα είναι να απευθυνθεί στην μαμα εταιρία !

----------


## aquasonic

No offence, αλλα πραγματικα, ενα laptop με i7 DDR3 και την 4570 πως ακριβως περιμενεις να ανταπεξελθει σε θεμα θερμοκρασιων? Εδω τα Core Dυο παιζουν με 50oC idle φαντασου ο 4πυρινος! 

70 βαθμοι σε full load (συμφωνα με google searching το max που θα δωσει ειναι ~85 βαθμους) ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο για εναν επεξεργαστη με tj 100oC (Θερμικη ασφαλεια). Πολλοι παραπονουνται για τις θερμοκρασιες, αλλα λυση και επισημη αντιμετωπιση απο την dell δεν υπαρχει...

Ριχτου ενα διπλο orthos (Google it) και δες αμα σβησει. Αν οχι τοτε η ψυκτρα ανταπεξερχεται. ΑΝ παλι σβησει, τραβα στο multidrama, και απαιτησε αλλο φορητο. Δυστυχως ειναι too good to be true το μηχανακι αυτο...  :Sad:

----------


## navar

Ξηρός πάγος 
http://www.thelab.gr/extreme-cooling...gos-52555.html

:P :P ;P

----------


## Λυκιδευς

και που θα καταληξει η καταγγελια;θα δικαιωθει η απλα γινεται για την τιμη των οπλων;

----------


## staaronis3

Λοιπών μη ξαναπω τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Δεν ήθελα να μπλέξω με courier κλπ κλπ, και γι αυτούς που λένε ότι έρχετε τεχνικός στο χώρο μου είναι άλλη υπηρεσία που δεν την είχα, που όμως γι αυτό θα αγόραζα Dell, και αν (πρώτα ο Θεός) φύγω στο εξωτερικό, πάλι γι αυτό το λόγο θα αγοράζω Dell.
Για το service tag που το πληκτρολογούν αλλάζουν κλπ κλπ δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει. Παλιά το αγόραζες ως έξτρα υπηρεσία και ήταν ανεξάρτητο απο τους σειριακούς αριθμούς του μηχανήματος. Τώρα δεν υπάρχει άλλος αριθμός πέρα απο αυτόν. Άνοιξα το Dell Latitude D600, έτρεξα το Pc Wizzard και πουθενά δεν είδα αυτό το Service Tag, αλλά έναν άλλο αριθμό. Επίσης το έκανα κυριολεκτικά βίδες, (μόνο την οθόνη που δεν έλυσα), κάθε κομματάκι χωριστά, και σε αυτό υπήρχαν 15000 αυτοκόλητα με σειριακούς αριθμούς, όμως το συγκεκριμένο είχε κανονικά ώς μηχανημα σειριακό αριθμό. Το 1557 δεν έχει άλλο αυτοκόλητο πέρα απο αυτό του Service Tag που να αναφέρει σειριακό αριθμό.

navar, είχα ήδη κάνει παραγγελία 10 κυβικά υγρό άζωτο, να έχω για όλη τη χρονιά

aquasonic, βασικά 70 βαθμοί κελσίου ήταν σε idle, με όχι 100% φουλ φορτίο ανέβαινε 95 βαθμούς κελσίου.

Τέλος, (για σένα Λυκιδευς) θέλω να σας πω πως η όλη ταλαιπωρία σχεδών έλαβε τέλος, αφού αύριο θα πάω το μηχάνημα και θα εκδωθεί πιστωτικό στα χρήματα που το αγόρασα. Λέω σχεδων γιατί έχω να περπατήσω ~500-700 μέτρα να πάω στην courier να πάρω το κουτί του που μου στείλανε που είχε μήνει Κρήτη (ω, ναι, ή εγώ ή το κουτί θα χωρούσαμε εδώ οπότε είχε μήνει κάτω), και άλλα τόσα να πάω στη στάση  του λεωφορείο και μετά άλλα τόσα απο την άλλη στάση στο Multirama.

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις σας. Το θέμα θα ήθελα να μήνει, ώστε να μπορούν και άλλοι να δουν την (για αρκετούς βλακώδη) ιστορία μου.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

κουραγιο τουλαχιστον βρηκες το δικιο σου...

----------


## navar

και βέβαια επιβάλετέ να μείνει το συγκεκριμένο θέμα , και ας είναι solved !

----------


## andreastwin

ετσι για να λεμε τωρα τι επαθα και εγω με το multirama στην αθηνα στο σταυρο αγ.παρασκευης.παω και τους λεω θελω αυτο το laptop  hp η μαρκα τους ρωταω ποσο κανει,τοσο ,οκ, παρτα μετρητα, και μου λεει,θα σας φερω αλλον σφραγισμενο απο την αποθηκη,λεω οκ περιμενω.σε δυο λεπτα ερχετε με το κουτι σφραγισμενο και με ταινια ασφαλειας τις hp.παω σπητι τον ανοιγω και βλεπω στο κεντρο ενα καμενο pixell. τους περνω τηλ.και μου λενε οτι η hp γραφει οτι μεχρη 6 pixel δεν τον αντικαταστει και απο καινουργιο.και το δικο μου ειχε ενα.λεω θα βαλω καμια μ@λ@κια στιν κουκιδα να μη την βλεπω αφου την εφαγα.ελα που ο θεος αγαπαει τον κλεφτη αλλα αγαπαει και τον νυκοκηρη.μπενω στα ενδοτερα του υπολογιστει για τον φιαξω στα μετρα μου και τι βλεπω!!!!!!!!!! ολες τις κατασχεσεις τις αθηνας απο εναν δικαστικο  ο οποιος εμενε στα ανατολικα  παραθαλασια προαστοια.ειχε και το τηλ. του μεσα και τον περνω τηλ.μου λεει οτι τον ειχε αυτος τον υπολογιστει και του εκαψε ενα pixell και επιδη ειναι δικαστικος και τους πιεσε του τον αλαξανε και τον πειρε ο μαλακας.μολις τους πηρα τηλ.και τους ειπα οτι ο υπολογιστεις εχει αρχεια απο τις κατασχεσεις ολις τις αθηνα ,εφαγαν τα !ρχιδι@ τους φυσικα τον αλλαξαν και μου εδωσαν και διαφορα αλλα σαν δωρο.ρωτησα τον δικηγορο μου και μου ειπε οτι μπορουμε να τους γ@μισουμε ανετα, αλλα θα σου τραβιξει χρονια.οποτε λεω παρτα και αι στο διαολο MYLTIRAMA PRAMA.[ΥΓ.]τα αρχεια τα εχω κανει κοποια,για παν ενδεχωμενο.ουτος η αλλος αφου τον ειχα πληρωσει δικο μου ηταν οτι ειχε μεσα.

----------


## Panoss

> ρωτησα τον δικηγορο μου και μου ειπε οτι μπορουμε να τους γ@μισουμε ανετα, αλλα θα σου τραβιξει χρονια.οποτε λεω παρτα και αι στο διαολο MYLTIRAMA PRAMA.


Για να 'χεις και δικό σου δικηγόρο πάει να πει ότι δεν έχεις οικονομικό πρόβλημα στο να πληρώνεις δικηγόρο, οπότε τράβηξέ το μέχρι τελικής πτώσης, μην το αφήσεις έτσι. 
Γιατί να τους κάνεις τέτοιο δώρο; Αυτοί τώρα θα ψάχνουν τον επόμενο μ#λ##α να το πασάρουν.

----------


## Papas00zas

Παρόμοια τα (χ)E-shop....αυτούς τους διαολόστειλα και δεν ξαναπάτησα στο μαγαζί τους.... Το γελοίο πλάισιο ούτε λόγος.... 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...408#post644408 
Η πλάκα είναι ότι με τα multirama δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα....

----------

